# And only 8 hours old.....



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry guys your going to be sick of baby pics 

So amazing that this morning these cuties were tucked up in Mum while I 

posted the others. :001_smile:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How cute..  

Mad how they come out all fully formed and some other animals don't..


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> How cute..
> 
> Mad how they come out all fully formed and some other animals don't..


.......and within hours munching on hay and nibbling food


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

deb53 said:


> .......and within hours munching on hay and nibbling food


It is quite mad isn't it.. when you think of rats.. born blind helpless they can't hear and they have no fur.. cats born they cant hear or see..


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww too cute , u wanna snuggle them:001_smile:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> It is quite mad isn't it.. when you think of rats.. born blind helpless they can't hear and they have no fur.. cats born they cant hear or see..


Yep  its amazing to see them scuttling along where ever Mum goes all in a

line.

Then diving under Mums hair when a noise startles them LOL.

So time consuming


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Yep  its amazing to see them scuttling along where ever Mum goes all in a
> 
> line.
> 
> ...


Oh I can imagine.. :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> they're adorable!


Told ya you can have one of your choice  (Not #1 though lol)



petzplazaUK said:


> aww too cute , u wanna snuggle them:001_smile:


Thankyou


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> number 3 please
> 
> but i cant have any :crying: cant even have ash n ri  :crying::crying:


I'll put a sign around his neck saying "waiting for Metame" until you can have him/her together with Ash and Ri.

Hun you know I will look after them if need be until you find somewhere where you can take them (((hug)))


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Love baby 4!

Sooo cute, all of them  keep us updated with pictures please


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

BiKERcc said:


> Love baby 4!
> 
> Sooo cute, all of them  keep us updated with pictures please


Thankyou. will do no worries


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

guineas always amaze me


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Send baby 3 my way please  Looks like a little yeti!!! <3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats decided me...one day I am gonna breed guineas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Thats decided me...one day I am gonna breed guineas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thankyou :001_smile: yes they are but then I'm biased LOL.

I have been very lucky with my foundation boar ans sow from very good breeders and have a long waiting list of people wanting babies.

But there is the sad part too. Jesse had 7 this morning and only 3 survived despite working on them for a long time 

7 is a massive litter for peruvs but it is still upsetting.

BUT saying that, these little ones antics put a smile back on your face


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Thankyou :001_smile: yes they are but then I'm biased LOL.
> 
> I have been very lucky with my foundation boar ans sow from very good breeders and have a long waiting list of people wanting babies.
> 
> ...


I know I certainly couldn't even think of doing it now. The lady I got my boys from said that the winter before (2009) had killed a lot of her babies....seemed to be the human cold seemed to cause something cos when she stopped going near them when she was ill they were OK. She said it nearly turned her off breeding altogether. But then you see their tiny mini-adult forms...and you just fall in love!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw so cute! they look like they are cuddly toys rather than real guinea pigs lol


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Sorry guys your going to be sick of baby pics
> 
> So amazing that this morning these cuties were tucked up in Mum while I
> 
> posted the others. :001_smile:


Beautiful I would love a peruvian for my collection :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww they're beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Emma1973 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwwww that brings back memories. I used to breed rex guinea pigs and they always reminded me of tiny little bison. :smile5: Really lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

aw they are so cute x


----------

